# Eddy Merckx Team SC - Domo Farm Frites 2001



## Maverick

It's been a while since I last posted a build thread in RBR.

Sold my Merckx MX Leader about two years ago and been longing for a Merckx ever since.
Got this frameset/fork from Boneman (a RBR regular), who's kind enough to ship it to Tokyo..thanks buddy!

6230 grams total, IMHO a respectable weight for a 13 year old frameset.

Build list: 
2001 Merckx Team SC frameset/fork, size 50cm. 
Campagnolo SR groupset with dual pivot brake calipers F+R
Campagnolo Record 27.2mm seatpost
Campagnolo seatpost binder
Selle Italia SLR C64 saddle
Easton SLX EC90 bars 
Extralite Hyperstem 110mm, -12deg 
Obermayer Gen3 wheelset, 
Tubulars - Veloflex Sprinter rear, Record front @ 22mm
Silva bartape
Elite Gold Patao carbon cage/
Look Keo Blade Ti pedals


----------



## bikerjulio

Here's an old Easton writeup probably from 2002 on what was then a fairly new tubeset.

https://web.archive.org/web/20120512003247/http://www.eastoncycling.com/bike/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/RD-03-Scandium.pdf

In summary, the main benefit of adding a small amount of scandium to the Al alloy was to improve weld quality.

The frames were made in Italy and shipped to Eddy's place for paint and assembly.

The fork by Advanced Composites of California, was an early version of an all-carbon 1 1/8" fork, and very nice it is too.

A nice pro-level bike of the era, which has often been praised as the best alloy frameset ever.


----------



## boneman

Looks really nice. Hehe, LW wheels always look great. I still have too many bike


----------



## Maverick

@boneman, 

Yours to ride if you come over to Tokyo


----------

